# Mobile OS survey :)



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

Since we have a new sub forum, I would like to know the OS ppl are running on their phones/tablets.  Multiple responses for those who own more then one device.

I use a S4 with Lollipop 5.0.1 and a s4 mini with CM 12.1.  My tablet runs Kit Kat 4.4.2


----------



## Zakin (Jan 29, 2016)

Pretty much CM or a variant based on CM. It actually typically sways if I do or don't buy a model now a days.


----------



## T.R. (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm still using the BlackBerry OS 5.0. It was released in 2009.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 30, 2016)

Between the wife, kids, and I: 1 Android tablet, 2 iOS tablets, 1 Android phone, and 1 iOS phone.

Back when I had my Lumia 810 I preferred mobile Windows over Android at the time but with Android 5+ I can go either way with it, which usually means Android due to the large selection of apps and phones.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2016)

Jizzler said:


> Between the wife, kids, and I: 1 Android tablet, 2 iOS tablets, 1 Android phone, and 1 iOS phone.
> 
> Back when I had my Lumia 810 I preferred mobile Windows over Android at the time but with Android 5+ I can go either way with it, which usually means Android due to the large selection of apps and phones.



I like lollipop and up as well,  although my s4 has a memory leak issue and my carrier doesn't intend to release an updated version (5.1.1)


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 30, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I like lollipop and up as well,  although my s4 has a memory leak issue and my carrier doesn't intend to release an updated version (5.1.1)


what variant doesnt have CM? is official (not CM) 5.1.1 released to any other s4?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2016)

Only cm 13 is out for s4, the download links for anything 12.1 are dead. Cm 13 has a few issues that I would rather not deal with.  I intend to go CM when 6.0/cm 13 is more stable


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 30, 2016)

Cm 12.1 on my s4


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Cm 12.1 on my s4



:O i cant find any 12.1 Roms with live links, where did you get that?


----------



## Zakin (Jan 30, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> :O i cant find any 12.1 Roms with live links, where did you get that?


Not sure where you're looking but I see live links for back to even CM11 on Cyanogen's very own download site, tried a few of the older ones and they seem fine. Not positive if the S4 is using a universal rom or not so I won't link anything for certain. But first result in google was their download repository if you've never been there.

Just for reference actually - https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=jflteatt You'll have to check the wiki if it's a universal rom though, that's the AT&T variant.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 30, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Not sure where you're looking but I see live links for back to even CM11 on Cyanogen's very own download site, tried a few of the older ones and they seem fine. Not positive if the S4 is using a universal rom or not so I won't link anything for certain. But first result in google was their download repository if you've never been there.
> 
> Just for reference actually - https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=jflteatt You'll have to check the wiki if it's a universal rom though, that's the AT&T variant.



i need a canadian version w/ Rogers and thats the site that had dead links for my phone, @Mussels and me searched for a good hour trying to find 12.1.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2016)

Just a warning to the trolls out there.......don't post if you do not have anything to do with what is being polled


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 30, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> :O i cant find any 12.1 Roms with live links, where did you get that?




I can send u mine


----------



## Frogger (Feb 16, 2016)

Moto X Play  6.1    
Nexus4 PureNexus mod 5.1.1    
Moto Zoom tablet OMNIROM  5.1.1 modified bigpart   
NOname MediaTek tablet  stock KITKAT 4.4.2


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 20, 2016)

I have an s4 5.0.1 running KingRoot, a i6+ (stock needs a new screen, HTC Radar I'm trying to move over to win 10 and a Nokia 925 on insider built win 10
Eventually I'll get around to changing the s4 over to CM


----------



## Jack1n (Feb 20, 2016)

I have an M8 running HD Rev 6.0MM with sense 7.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 21, 2016)

Both my tablet and phone don't support any ROM, only stock with modifications. Stuck on Android 4.2 on the phone and 4.4 on the tablet.
At the very least the tablet is overclocked.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2016)

i use stock 5.0.2 but russian version


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 21, 2016)

After many years with my old buggy GalaxyS4, I am glad I have decided to return to iPhone. Andriod experience is simply too buggy for me.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 23, 2016)

WP 8.1


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> After many years with my old buggy GalaxyS4, I am glad I have decided to return to iPhone. Andriod experience is simply too buggy for me.


what bugs? custom roms? if custom roms there so many bugs, now i pause myself from using custom roms


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 23, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> what bugs? custom roms? if custom roms there so many bugs, now i pause myself from using custom roms



Nah. I had the international variation of S4 with Exyon processor and stock rom. Gee that was a pain in the butt. The battery never last through a day and the performance was pathetic. Samsung touchwiz was horrible.

I am just glad I don't have to deal with andriod anymore. On my phone I just want it to be reliable. I have to my PC to fill the urge of tweaking stuff.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 23, 2016)

Too bad Apple can't make something cheaper, imagine a $100 / 150 iphone. They would take a lot of Android's market.
I will still prefer Android, for the reason that it can dynamically compile code (run emulators), and they are dirt-cheap.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 23, 2016)

I have no problem paying full price as long as the phone is reliable. My first smartphone was Blackberry 8320. It worked great for the 3 yrs I owned it. Switched to iPhone4 and amazing experience. My next phone was S4. I bought into the hype of Andriod at that time and paid $620 full price for an unlocked international version of S4. Worst experience ever. Bad battery life, laggy interface, constantly missing emails and the mother f*cker proximity sensor was a piece of sh*it! 99% of the time my phone will go into blankscreen during call when I need to put in some numbers. It was a common issue with S4.

Last year I finally switched to iPhone6sPlus. Awesome experience so far.  I will probably never go down andriod ally again.


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 30, 2016)

Galaxy S6  5.1.1


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 30, 2016)

It is my work... I use many of them...


----------

